# Mr. Robin Flew On My Deck



## Natt King Shoal (Aug 7, 2004)

The Guy was too scared to fly away so I got a couple of close up pics...

View attachment 66849


View attachment 66850


View attachment 66851


----------



## stonecoldsteveostin (Nov 15, 2003)

nice, i say he looks to be between 1 month to 1 1/2 months old.


----------



## PuffPiff (May 23, 2005)

ugly little critter


----------



## Gordeez (Sep 21, 2003)

^^^








think they taste like Dove?


----------



## anotherreject04 (Mar 16, 2004)

photoshop a cig or something in his mouth....cool pics btw


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

Did you shoot it?


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

PuffPiff said:


> ugly little critter
> [snapback]1083070[/snapback]​


:nod: not as pretty as an english robin tho

cool pics tho!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Neat pics all around. That's not an adult robin, by the way.

Moved to non-p pics...


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

nice pics


----------



## oojit (Feb 24, 2005)

Nice pics, ugly bird.


----------

